
Can Social Networking Turn Young Eygptians Into a Force for Democratic Change? - ivankirigin
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/25/magazine/25bloggers-t.html?_r=2&hp
======
dualogy
Wired was earlier by 3 months:
[http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/magazine/16-11/ff_face...](http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/magazine/16-11/ff_facebookegypt)

~~~
dualogy
OK, slightly different occasion, but the same principle ;)

